# plz help...NZ immigration



## dilruk336 (Jul 4, 2010)

hi all,

Im 26 years of age and looking forward to migrate to New Zealand. Previously I tried for Australia.But the VIC reject my request and now Im thinking for New Zealand.

I dont know the exact process where should I start. Currently Im reading their immigration site for informations.

Im having the following qualifications.

BSc Special Hons. in Information Technology specialized in Computer System and Networking with 2nd class Upper Division ( 4 year degree)

3 years of experince in Computer System and Networking in leading ISP

Professional Certfications
CCNP , CCNA , RHCSA , RHCE , SCJP

Do I eligible for start immigration process. If so where should i begin ?

your responses are highly.

tnx

hi all ,

I recently found that my degree awarding institute listed in their bottom of the site.

Sri Lanka

Sri Lanka Institute of Information Technology

hope this will help you to provide me a good feedback.

tnx


----------

